# Anyone ever experience a "cold uterus?" Success stories?



## chartay

I don't know if I have it or not, so I would love to know if anyone out there has experienced this. But it basically can feel like I have a cold pack on my lower abdomen. I have read some stuff online that says if you have this problem, it basically means you have low blood flow to your uterus and a pregnancy cannot stick. Has anyone had this and still gone on to conceive?


----------



## Briss

I think Chinese are usually very good at identifying and treating this issue. You can try a Chinese doctor for some acupuncture and also eating warming food after O and doing moxa.


----------



## PinkPeony

My acupuncturist says I have this. I haven't had any success yet but he has me doing acupuncture with moxabustion and he's told me eat a warm breakfast, keep my feet warm and wear a scarf around my waste to keep the area warm. I think it is a blood flow thing. I've noticed my circulation has improved in general.


----------



## threebirds

Ive been told this too. I try not to eat cold foods, drink lots of hot water throughout the day, use a hot water bottle during the first half of my cycle & wear a thermal vest! Hopefully things will start heating up soon. Im also seeing a trad chinese medicine practitioner & get regular acupuncture & take a warm drink made from chinese herbs each evening.
X


----------



## 2have4kids

My acupuncturist told me to put hot packs on my lower abdomen from AF to O and drink hot tea, soups and warm things throughout the fertile window - AF. Exercise will also help increase your circulation, if you work up a sweat for 1/2hour 4x week it's fantastic for your womb, your metabolism and for keeping spirits up.
I've spent alot on acupuncture and feel that the advice they gave me was awesome but the overall treatment I didn't think effected my fertility as much as the warm packs over lower abdomen and the relaxing environment. A hot bath, scrub, music and exercise can be just as effective and far less expensive.


----------



## sarah7788

put your feet in hot water for 15 min daily! it will help the blood flow into the uterus!


----------

